# Old School JBL Gti1200 Question...



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Whats the deal with some of them having four mounting holes and some having eight?
It seems that the first ones that I listened to had just the four, and the later ones had eight.
The changes seems logical, but I wondered if there were any other differences.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I noticed on mine that the foam around the edge covered 4 of the holes. I took a razor blade and cut the foam so I could use all 8 mounting holes


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't talk to him legend. He hates the Cowboys.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Don't talk to him legend. He hates the Cowboys.


Hate isn't a strong enough word for how I feel about the Cowboys


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ca90ss said:


> Hate isn't a strong enough word for how I feel about the Cowboys


LOL


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Don't talk to him legend. He hates the Cowboys.


oh yeah!
better never buy or sell to him either


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

legend94 said:


> oh yeah!
> better never buy or sell to him either


I'll remember that if I ever decide to sell my GTi


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ca90ss said:


> I'll remember that if I ever decide to sell my GTi


money talks..... 

this thread went to ****  

anyone know the answer?

300z? chad?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't remember ever seeing a 1200GTi with 8 mounting holes... But it's been a long time since I seen one...


----------

